# Ahhh... Has my F5 given a last breath?



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So... Gave my grinder a clean, removing burrs and getting all old grinds out on Sun morning.

Put it all together and used on several occasions since than, all ok.

Done first shot this morning and ground 2nd shot beans and just before it was meant to finish it just stopped...

Nothing, nada, dead.

Didn't get time to troubleshoot anything yet, but would like to knoe your thoughts as to what could it be.

Im suspecting fuse, the auto grind bypass loop (OD) or main capacitor.

Anything you can think of that's worth checking?

Thanks!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Start at the plug. check fuse and wiring there, check cable, check connections to grinder. if you have a meter test for voltage at grinder


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Panic over







it was just the auto grind bypass coming loose as I have done it with simple connection in case it needed to be reverted back









Luckily, there will be a cup of coffee tomorrow!


----------

